# Pocket Predator Scorpion



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Hi ... a Scorpion arrived a few days ago banded with a 25x20 tapered TG bandset, complete with an enormous pouch - which I hate. I cant hit anything with it, unlike my other 3 slingshots, a Wasp Enzo (my 4mm shooter), Heggarty Side Shooter( my tube shooter) and a Scout LT (my fave 8mm shooter)
The Scorpion.s TTF forks are a large 30mm and thick - if I try new bands, I.ll have to add about an inch to my active band length. Has anyone else had to do the same?
I.m shooting 8mm ammo as it.s my fave. Am I correct in thinking the Scorpion s existing bandset is way too much for 8mm steel?
If I change the bandsets to my normal 20 or 18mm x 12mm the fork ends seem massive. Do I tie the bands in the middle of the large 30mm tips or nearer to the ends ,say 3mm away?
I.ll be reducing the pouch size by about half- I think- it could fire a squirrel in its current form.
Any thoughts, comments appreciated.


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

Yes it sounds like you're over-banded.
Where you tie your new bands is entirely up to you, if you put them to the inner sides of the long fork tips your point of impact will be higher, if you put them to the outer edges your point of impact will be lower - so that might work out well because you can experiment with where they need to be to suit your hold and anchor point.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I love the Scorpion . It's my go to shooter . Lose the stock bands . Tie your own set centered on the fork . Once you spend some time with it you'll love it . It's impossible to provide a set of bands with a slingshot that will suit everyone .
If the Scorpion was like every other slingshot I wouldn't favor it so much .


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I often cut new bands or bands for a new slingshot a little long so I have some length for fine tuning. But I cut bands for 3 inch fork widths the same as for 4 inch fork widths.


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Thanks fellas for your kind replies - much appreciated. I put some 18x12mm bands on today and a smaller microfibre pouch. I positioned the bands approx 3mm from the top of the forks ,on the outside. I shot 35 8mm.s this afternoon and I was way, way more accurate -until one of my pouch ties slipped and shot out. I use no3 crotchet thread, a single constrictor knot, and a reef knot to tie off my pouches. I.d read somewhere about not tightening the constrictor knot too much -wont be gentle again! My amber tape tied pouches, as per Simpleshot have never snapped. Just trying different things out at the mo.
Has anyone tried x2 double constrictors on EACH fork using your preferred thread to tie bands on there? I was going to synch each double constrictor, one at the top of the fork, one at the bottom, on the corners where they should bite.
I.ve been using WnT with no 64 bands ...x3 initial wraps, fold band, x2 more, then x2 more with looped thread and pull thro.
I.m just a beginner - and have read that many ychoob videos, I.m going cross-eyed. The chinese are unbelievably quick at all things fingers - invaluable. 
Thanks again for your comments!
Ps the Chinese bands seem to be perfectly centered, folded back and tied so they are bang in the middle once tied. Mine have a slight twist( just copied Gamekeeper John) The Chinese ones look more in line and more likely to twang the ammo straight. Does this make a difference or not? The chinese seem to roll the band, where the Brits do a half fold - the majority I think.
Sorry for waffling.


----------



## boomslang (Jun 22, 2018)

Really like the polyester crystal string 1mm for pouch ties- like the amber belt but prefer this .Very strong -elastic - seems to last a lot longer than any other pouch tie I've tried......


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

the scorpion is one of only two TTF shooters i own,that i can hit cosecutively with,but the bands had to go,lolfind what works for you band/pouch wise and your gonna like it


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

At the pouch I like crystal thread with about 8-10 wraps and one constrictor knot. On the fork I like latex strips or the clear poly elastic from a sewing shop.


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Fellas, thanks for the ideas to try. Take care ...


----------

